
Nintendo is discontinuing the NES Classic - mayava
http://mashable.com/2017/04/13/nes-classic-discontinued/#MeRcxtL.i05n
======
eagles19852017
Am I reading this wrong or does the statement from the company conflict with
the Mashable article? Seems like they are not shipping more this year, but the
way I read it, that leaves the door open to bringing it back next year once
they've shored up the logistical process. Talk about underestimating demand.
Did current Nintendo execs not experience the 90s?

